# Tips on keeping bifold from popping open



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, any tips on keeping a 30'' bifold door from popping open after it is closed. Just put a Jweld bifold in and really put alot of work into it as far shaping it to go in and it will just not stay closed tight. Homeowner is complaining, which I dont blame him. I did try pinching the track on the end to try to make it tighter but did not work 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## sevonty (Nov 21, 2011)

got to have suffencient margin in the middle to stay closed. sounds like your jambs are off kilter


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

You used the spring that goes in the track, right?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Do you have the little spring thing up in the track? Usually that puts enough tension on the closed doors so they stay that way.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Beat me to it Pin, by seconds :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Beat me to it Pin, by seconds :laughing:


I'm quick when it comes to the obvious answers.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had to think for a few seconds...I haven't put a bifold in in years. That must of been those exact seconds you beat me by :laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't get it what's the JB weld for?
It sound like the doors are too big for the opening or they are out of adjustment.

oh, it must be jeld-wen


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Often - IMHO - the hinges between the doors are installed flush and with no mortise to allow the doors to close fully. When you force them closed, the hinge tabs hit the other door and push it open slightly.

I corrected the issue by cutting a shallow mortise in the one door with a sharp chisel to all the hinge tabs to recess slightly. 

This was just my experience. I'm not sure of your particular situation.

Something to look at tho.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Or back bevel the hing side of the door. That is what I do when using none mortise or non-traditional mortise hinges.


----------



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you guys, it was the spring which I never put in . Dont recall putting them in before But anyway that was the fix and again THANKS


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When all else fails...

Read the instructions :w00t:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I battled a 48" opening with 2, 24" bifolds.. they were poping out like yours..

Who ever installed the jamb must of had a bad level.

What i had to do is move the top and bottom track/pin to square it up.

Also theres a special bracket that goes on the bottom of the doors that help keep them together. Atleast the ones i hung had it..


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

All I can say is OMG! I've probably put a few thousand sets of bi folds in, & when I read the OP question, all I could come up with was a severely bowed door slab causing the center hinge to not stay closed. 

Missing the spring is not something I would admit to if I was a carpenter!:no:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> When all else fails...
> 
> Read the instructions :w00t:


Directions? Aren't those just one man's opinion?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

funny how we sometimes miss the easy obvious fix and start with the hardest first.


----------

